# Musky Leaders



## Fins 2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Going Musky fishing for the first time this Friday. Are wire leaders needed ? If using mono, how heavy ?

Thanks


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I've caught many, and never used a leader, but not fishing for them either, (saugeye fishing)
30lb leader line would be a good guess , all depends how they get hooked and where..... if you use steel, make your own no more then 29lb and don't need to be to long (brown camo not shiny silver)

12lb mono saugeye fishing , jointed rapala 
26lb -46in


----------



## jeffery163 (Mar 27, 2021)

wow, nice catch


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I like high poundage flourocarbon. It pretty much disappears in the water and the stronger line helps when dragging the leader over rocks and such. I use 70 to 90 lb.
You can catch muskies without a leader at all. I have a friend that fishes for nothing but largemouth bass and he catches muskies. Of course they aren't hawgs either.


----------

